# [Nano] Problema con el editor de texto nano (solucionado)

## Darth Noire

¡Hola!

Me a surgido un problema con el editor de texto nano.  Hoy por la mañana hice un 

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world 

cuando termino hice

# emerge depclean 

y luego 

# revdep-rebuild

Hice todo eso sin ningún problema y apague mi maquina ya que tenia que irme a la universidad.  Cuando llego por la tarde y enciendo la maquina y subo Gentoo este me tira un error diciendo que el archivo XDM no lo encontraba.  Esto no me sorprendió ya que me había pasado anterior mente y lo único que tenia que hacer era entrar al archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm y editar la variable:

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" por DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

Pero cuando abro nano para editar el archivo este no detecta ninguna tecla de mi teclado, si intento escribir, solo pone algunas letras y si utilizo las teclas para subir y bajar, empiezan a salir un montón de cosas que ni entiendo. 

Se que es solo nano el que me da el problema porque utilice otros editores como vi, el cual no me gusta, y pude escribir.  También puedo escribir en cualquier lado como la consola y etc.

Por si acaso ya intente hacer emerge de nano sin ningún resultado.

Cualquier sugerencia se los agradezco.

¡Saludos!Last edited by Darth Noire on Sat Sep 22, 2007 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mcklaren

Buenas, la verdad que parece algo raro, pero lo unico que se me ocurre decirte es que ya que usastes la opción --newuse imagino que sería porque cambiastes alguna USE, si es asi mira si esa USE repercute sobre el editor nano, si fuese así, prueba ha desabilitar dicha USE y re-emerger nano. Esto es solo una idea, igual me equivoco, pero bueno nunca se sabe, habeces lo que menos pensamos es el problema, y las USE algunas son problemas  :Smile:  saludos y suerte.

----------

## Cereza

¿O tal vez una actualización chunga de nano? podrías probar a instalar una versión anterior.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darth Noire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero cuando abro nano para editar el archivo este no detecta ninguna tecla de mi teclado, si intento escribir, solo pone algunas letras y si utilizo las teclas para subir y bajar, empiezan a salir un montón de cosas que ni entiendo. 
> 
> 

 

Pega la salida de "emerge -pv nano" y de " grep nano /var/log/emerge.log | tail" a ver si conseguimos saber las últimas versions que se han manejado y las use flags que tienes ahora.

Desde luego no es un problema corriente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Darth Noire

Perdone por tardarme estaba un poco ocupado.

Bueno la version de nano es la 2.0.6, pero como me dijo i92guboj aqui les pego la salida de emerge -pv nano:

[ebuild  R  ] app-editors/nano-2.0.6  USE="debug ncurses nls unicode -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 0 KB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KB 

Lo otro que me dijeron que pegara la salida es vastante largo y estoy utilizando xterm como consola y no se como copiar y pegar las cosas en el.

Saludos

----------

## ekz

puedes ejecutar 

```
comando > fichero
```

luego abres el fichero con gedit, kate o el editor de texto que uses 

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

No se si tendrá algo que ver, pero pega también la salida del comando locale a ver si veo algo extraño. Prueba también a recompilar nano sin el flag debug. Ninguna de las dos cosas debería tener nada que ver en principio. Pero nano lleva poco en 2.x y puede que tenga aún fallos graves no detectados, como el que describes.

En cuanto al log de lo otro, a no ser que hayas emergido nano 30 veces en los últimos días, puedes pedar aquí todo lo que salga sin problemas. Tail de todas formas no saca más de 20 líneas por defecto (creo que eran 20, ahora no recuerdo). De todas formas, también puedes limitar el número de líneas (con tail -n 10, por ejemplo), con las últimas bastará. Solo quiero ver los últimos emerges de dicho paquete.

----------

## ensarman

bueno man a mi tampoco me gusta el vim pero l nano es muy simple por eso usoo elamcs que es un poco mas completo seria buena idea que lo aprendieras a usar. 

tarta de recompilar el nano pero tambien me imaiino algo con el kernel :S

----------

## Zagloj

Sólo una idea, activa la USE slang.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues en mi caso tengo compilado nano-2.0.6 con casi las mismas USE (ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell) y me funciona bien.

Como te han dicho, intenta desactivar la USE debug

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno volvi a hacer emerge de nano, pero sin debug (-debug) y se soluciono el problema.  Pero como quiera aqui pego la salida del comanando locale, yo nunca e configurado las locales  ya que nunca e encontrado a Puerto Rico y pues lo e obiado:

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darth Noire wrote:*   

> Bueno volvi a hacer emerge de nano, pero sin debug (-debug) y se soluciono el problema.  Pero como quiera aqui pego la salida del comanando locale, yo nunca e configurado las locales  ya que nunca e encontrado a Puerto Rico y pues lo e obiado:
> 
> LANG=
> 
> LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
> ...

 

Probablemente sea "es_PR". Ya de paso, escoje utf8 desde el principio. por ejemplo:

```

LANG="es_PR.utf8"

LC_ALL="es_PR.utf8"

```

----------

## the incredible hurd

Lo que olvidó mencionar i92guboj es que ese código pertenece a /etc/env.d/02locale

Efectivamente, es_PR es el "locale" de Puerto Rico. No te olvides de ejecutar env-update en cuanto añadas el archivo 02locale y reinicia para que surta efecto en todo el sistema, si haces un env-update && source /etc/profile sólo surte efecto en esa terminal.

 */etc/env.d/02locale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"
> 
> LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Aquí he de advertir que LC_ALL se carga el valor de LINGUAS y cuando haces emerge --info muestra LINGUAS como "es_ES.UTF-8". La única forma de evitarlo es poner LINGUAS="es" en /etc/make.conf

Fíjate que incluyo la definición de idioma para gdm, que según he leído también usas.

No olvides cambiar ES por PR   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

antes de nada habrá que mirar que esas locales están disponibles ( locale -a). Si están pues bien, si no pues tendrás que generarlos

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que olvidó mencionar i92guboj es que ese código pertenece a /etc/env.d/02locale 

 

los puedes cargar donde quieras, no tiene porque ser en ese archivo. Puedes usar el bashrc o el /etc/profile si quieres.

 *Quote:*   

> reinicia para que surta efecto en todo el sistema

 

reinciar ? esto es linux ! Con ejecutar env-update en este caso creo que debería llegar. 

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *gringo wrote:*   

> reinciar ? esto es linux ! Con ejecutar env-update en este caso creo que debería llegar.

 

Reiniciar, sí señor, compruébalo por tí mismo. Añade, según los manuales, no sólo 02locale sino 99local, y en 99local define la variable del navegador, por poner una chorra:

BROWSER=/usr/bin/epiphany

después env-update && source /etc/profile

cierra la terminal y abre otra, ejecuta printenv | grep BROWSER y ¡¡¡sorpresa!!! tu BROWSER desapareció.

Esto quizá sea Linux, pero es una afirmación imcompleta, esto es Gentoo Linux...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nada mas para echar mas leña al fuego: Y si hacés un init 1? (jeje) No hace falta reiniciar!

Sospecho que mas de uno debe hacer uso del comando init para mantener semejantes uptime que se ven por ahi de años enteros...

Ví el mensaje de gringo y se me vino a la cabeza la idea, ahora veo el de the incredible hurd y no me pude resistir...

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Reiniciar, sí señor, compruébalo por tí mismo. Añade, según los manuales, no sólo 02locale sino 99local, y en 99local define la variable del navegador, por poner una chorra:
> 
> BROWSER=/usr/bin/epiphany
> 
> después env-update && source /etc/profile
> ...

 

si "sourceas" /etc/profile que esperabas ?

Ya sería la pera tener que reiniciar porque no se puede setear una variable, no crees ?

 *Quote:*   

> Esto quizá sea Linux, pero es una afirmación imcompleta, esto es Gentoo Linux...

 

llámalo como quieras, sabes perfectamente de que estamos hablando.

 *Quote:*   

> Nada mas para echar mas leña al fuego: Y si hacés un init 1? (jeje) No hace falta reiniciar! 

 

gentoo no usa los "runlevels clásicos" y además un init 1 no veo que tiene que ver ...

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Que ganas de complicarse la vida jeje.

Lo que comenta the incredible hurd no es ningún misterio: sorpresa, las variables de entorno que exportas en un shell solo están disponibles en ese shell. Y eso no es un fallo de linux, si cualquier programa exportara cosas a nivel global tendriamos un serio problema, creedme.

Por cierto, los archivos en /etc/env.d se "sourcean" (me ha gustado el palabro  :Wink:  ) todos, da igual como se llamen. El número de delante creo que es para el orden, pero tampoco estoy seguro. Pero podrían llamarse 01pepe, 66manolo... Daría igual.

 *Quote:*   

> cierra la terminal y abre otra, ejecuta printenv | grep BROWSER y ¡¡¡sorpresa!!! tu BROWSER desapareció. 

 

Jeje, yo prefiero un simple "echo $var".

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Gringo wrote:*   

> gentoo no usa los "runlevels clásicos" y además un init 1 no veo que tiene que ver ...

 

No? La verdad no hice nunca la prueba...

Y si quisiera ir varios runlevels hacia atrás para por ejemplo mover un partición imposible de desmontar a otro lugar del disco, unicamente reiniciando? (Ya que sale el tema...)

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Gringo wrote:*   gentoo no usa los "runlevels clásicos" y además un init 1 no veo que tiene que ver ... 
> 
> No? La verdad no hice nunca la prueba...
> 
> Y si quisiera ir varios runlevels hacia atrás para por ejemplo mover un partición imposible de desmontar a otro lugar del disco, unicamente reiniciando? (Ya que sale el tema...)
> ...

 

El sistema init de gentoo está basado en system V, pero no es igual. Está modificado.

Es posible desmontar cualquier partición [n]que no esté siendo usada por ningún programa[/b]. La principal implicación de esto es que jamás se pueden desmontar las particiones vitales, como la /. Yendo al runlevel 1, se consigue parar la mayoría de los servicios, y además /home deja de ser necesaria también. Lo cual nos permite desmontar la mayoría de las particiones. Pero si hay que desmontar la partición raíz, no queda más solución que usar un livecd o similar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias por el dato.

Salud!

----------

## Darth Noire

Hola perdón por haberme tardado tanto en contestar es que no e tenido mucho tiempo.

Bueno utilicé el comando que me dijo gringo “locale –a” y en la lista que me salio pude encontrar a Puerto Rico el cual sale de dos formas:

es_PR

es_PR.UTF-8

Ahora mi pregunta es ¿yo, obviamente, hablo español, pero no me gusta que el sistema me cambia a español completamente así que quisiera sabe alguna manera de poder dejar el sistema en Ingles, pero que me acepte los acentos y caracteres utilizados en español.

Se que en Windows se pone “us-international” y el sistema entiende los acentos.  Así que busque en la misma lista que me salio cuando escribí “locale –a” y encontré uno que decía:

en_IN

en_IN.UTF-8

Busque un poco en Internet sobre lo anterior y creo que es el que necesito, pero no estoy seguro.

Cualquier sugerencia se los agradezco.

¡Saludos!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Se que en Windows se pone “us-international” y el sistema entiende los acentos

 

no entiendo mucho de esto, pero no se supone que UTF8 debería darte todo eso ya ? Osea, en tu caso, no dá lo mismo que uses es_PR.UTF-8 o en_EN.UTF8 ?

saluetes

----------

## Darksidex25

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Se que en Windows se pone “us-international” y el sistema entiende los acentos 
> 
> no entiendo mucho de esto, pero no se supone que UTF8 debería darte todo eso ya ? Osea, en tu caso, no dá lo mismo que uses es_PR.UTF-8 o en_EN.UTF8 ?
> 
> saluetes

 

No todo está codificado en UTF-8, así que depende de que aplicaciones (las menos, man y poco más) verá caracteres raros. Por lo demás, la diferencia está en el idioma en el que va a tener el sistema (inglés o español de puerto rico).

----------

## i92guboj

No mezclemos las cosas jeje.

Por regla general, el locale se especifica como estamos hablando, y controla como las aplicaciones muestran su salida (lenguage, fechas, moneda.....). El mapa de teclado, que es a lo que él se refiere, es una cosa distinta, y va especificada en /etc/conf.d/keymap. Y de eso es de lo que depende donde está cada tecla, incluyendo los acentos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por regla general, el locale se especifica como estamos hablando, y controla como las aplicaciones muestran su salida (lenguage, fechas, moneda.....). El mapa de teclado, que es a lo que él se refiere, es una cosa distinta, y va especificada en /etc/conf.d/keymap. Y de eso es de lo que depende donde está cada tecla, incluyendo los acentos.

 

oops, es cierto, tienes toda la razón.

saluetes

----------

## Darth Noire

Hola:

Pude solucionar el problema encuanto a los acentos, aunque ese no es el tópico principal, pero como seguimos con lo de las variables locales pues también lo incluyo.  Siguiendo lo dicho por i92guboj sobre el no mezclar las cosas ya que las locales son una cosa y el mapa del teclado es otra pues fui al archivo /usr/share/keymaps/ i386 /qwerty:

# ls /usr/share/keymaps/ i386 /qwerty

Este me enseño una lista de las opciones que habían, una de ellas era “us-acentos” la cual era la que yo buscaba ya que quiero que el teclado se quede en ingles pero tenga soporte para los acentos y las eñes.  Así que fui al archivo /etc/conf.d/keymaps y añadí:

KEYMAP=“us-acentos”

Esto funciono, por lo menos en consola, y ya puedo usar los acentos y las eñes.

Ahora para utilizarlo con el Xorg tengo que ir al archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf  y cambiar la opción XkbLayout, lo único es que no se si puedo escribir lo mismo en este (us-acentos), pero lo probare después.

Muchas gracias por las sugerencias que dieron todos.

¡Saludos!

----------

